# virus



## twinkles (Mar 6, 2018)

i have a samsung tablet---is there a virus protection i can run for free to stop it---i use chrome


----------



## Don M. (Mar 6, 2018)

There are several Free Anti-Virus programs available....most of which are equal or better than those that you must pay for.  Avast and AVG are among the best and most popular...I've used Avast for years, with no problems.  Here's a good place to start looking.....

http://download.cnet.com/s/security-antivirus/windows/


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 6, 2018)

Another vote for Avast. I've had it for years and it performs very well. The basic software is free but they like to try to get you to sign up for programs you have to pay for. I now have Avast Premier which doesn't cost much, partly because they have added a program called Cleanup Premium which has my old PC working better than ever.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 7, 2018)

thank you don and smiling jane --i ran avast and it cleaned up my tablet


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 7, 2018)

twinkles, you might also want to add a free malware protector, like Malwarebytes.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> twinkles, you might also want to add a free malware protector, like Malwarebytes.



I used Malwarebytes for years, then, a few weeks ago, they started charging for that service.  I've switched over to SpyBot, and it seems to be just as effective,,,,and is still free.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 7, 2018)

There is still a free version of Malwarebytes.   I have a lifetime premium license and I'm glad I sprung for it a few years back.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 7, 2018)

We get Norton each year. It cost $41 for three uses.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 7, 2018)

Don M. said:


> I used Malwarebytes for years, then, a few weeks ago, they started charging for that service.  I've switched over to SpyBot, and it seems to be just as effective,,,,and is still free.



The only way they charge for Malwarebytes is if you ask for the new version update.

I'm still using the old version.  When they ask to put in the update, I ignore it.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> The only way they charge for Malwarebytes is if you ask for the new version update. I'm still using the old version.  When they ask to put in the update, I ignore it.



Recently, Malwarebytes began to charge for its services.  I just looked again, and all you can get for FREE is a 14 day trial...after that, they start charging you.  If you haven't updated in weeks/months, your protection is probably obsolete.  I was using their service for 3 or 4 years, then one time, during an update, I got a note saying they were going to start charging....so I went to Spybot.  As creative as the hackers and thieves are, a person needs to check for updates on Anti-Virus or Malware every few days.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 7, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Recently, Malwarebytes began to charge for its services.  I just looked again, and all you can get for FREE is a 14 day trial...after that, they start charging you.  If you haven't updated in weeks/months, your protection is probably obsolete.  I was using their service for 3 or 4 years, then one time, during an update, I got a note saying they were going to start charging....so I went to Spybot.  As creative as the hackers and thieves are, a person needs to check for updates on Anti-Virus or Malware every few days.



I don't know what's going on there, Don. I made some changes to my Malwarebytes configuration yesterday and I still have a free account.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I don't know what's going on there, Don. I made some changes to my Malwarebytes configuration yesterday and I still have a free account.



Here's their current offers.....NOTE the "14 Day free trial" in the fine print.  Perhaps they haven't notified all their current users yet....but be prepared to receive a notice that they will begin charging at some point.  

https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/

Malwarebytes is a good program, but if they are going to start charging, there are others out there that are still free...and just as good.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 7, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Here's their current offers.....NOTE the "14 Day free trial" in the fine print.  Perhaps they haven't notified all their current users yet....but be prepared to receive a notice that they will begin charging at some point.
> 
> https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/
> 
> Malwarebytes is a good program, but if they are going to start charging, there are others out there that are still free...and just as good.



I'm like you. If they try that, I'll switch.


----------

